
Uber isn't sure if it can remain viable without building self-driving cars - rock57
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-questions-future-of-being-a-viable-business-without-self-driving-cars-2017-4
======
elkos
The issue is that building autonomous (not driver needed at all) is way more
difficult than building self-driving cars which is pretty difficult by itself.

